# Best Pushchairs/Prams To Buy



## Kerry

Hi,

I was wondering what everyone else in buying and which ones are the best. It's so hard to choose. 

Thanks Girls

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules

I went at the weekend to have a good look, got the shop assistants trying them all out for me, showing me how they work, was there ages! I really like the Quinny ones, the travel system one where the car seat fits straight onto the frame. I looked at a nice silvercross one too tho..... and she showed me an icandi make which is very similar to the Quinny and apparently she said they were selling better then the Quinny


----------



## elles28

I love the icandy one I pushed it around the shop like an idiot you can either use it as a 3 wheeler or 4 wheeler....you can see it online @ www.icandyuk.com!!


----------



## smartie

I think we have decided to get the icandy apple! I am lucky in that there is a stockist in the town that I live as I believe they dont sell them online.


----------



## Firsttimer

I got a bugaboo which was given to me in great condition and a mama and papas Luna which was bought for me - as I wanted one as i will be using my car allot and the bugaboo i heard is a night mere folding and putting in car so I will use bugaboo when I am walking ...................... the luna is lovely too I got the toffee colour one and the bugaboo is black.


----------



## yumumleelou

i brought the three wheeler urban detour, it looks like the mamas and papas three wheeler, it has a car seat, folds up really easily, but i don't drive so i walk everywhere or bus so i was more interested in one that has better steering and a car seat for when my mum wants to go shopping. x
https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/images.jpg
this is the model i brought, in the same colour shown, because i don't know whether im having a boy or a girl! x


----------



## elles28

smartie said:


> I think we have decided to get the icandy apple! I am lucky in that there is a stockist in the town that I live as I believe they dont sell them online.

It is the icandy apple I am going to buy as well the website has a list of shops that sell them thank goodness there is one close to me....It is £430 for the 3 in 1 which is quite reasonable compared to the price of some others!!


----------



## Jules

Elles28, is that for the pram and car seat? for that in a shop near me it worked out at 450 but did not include the carrycot......


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

My pram is the Silvercross 3D,
https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...iw_r_1_0_42764041?ie=UTF8&n=42764041&mcb=core
Its an amazing pram and although is fairly expensive I wouldn't go for any other, its gorgeous and extremely practical


----------



## Tam

As a mum with an i-candy apple, I can highly recommend it!!!!!! It is easy to manouvre, it is easy to get up and down, easy to change the seating position, the basket is big at the bottom, you can adjust the handle height according to whether you are going up or down hill etc (or in my OH's case, just tall). If it wont quite fit in the boot, the back wheels just clip off, I give it 10/10, I can't fault it, although you do set shop security alarms off with it :lol: Infact if I have another baby whilst Alfie still needs a pushchair, we will be going with the i-candy pear, as you can by an adaptor kit for the apple to transform it into a tandem at a cost of £250!

A word of advice too, if you are thinking of buying one, I really wouldn't waste money on a carry cot, as nice as they look they really are not worth the money in my opinion. We bought a cosey toes and never had time for the carry cot as it was a 6 weeks wait, so we put the pram in the lounge and Alfie slept in it all the time, he was a snug as a bug in a rug! x


----------



## elles28

Jules said:


> Elles28, is that for the pram and car seat? for that in a shop near me it worked out at 450 but did not include the carrycot......

Yes Jules that is for all 3 It was £520 but it has just been reduced I wonder if that is because as Tam says the carrycot doesnt last long & people were not buying it???


----------



## elles28

Aww Tam he looks so cosy and comfortable....you have made me really broody seeing him in his icandy.....I loved the pram before and now with all you have said I cant wait to get it....thanks for that!!


----------



## Jules

Yeah i think i am going to skip the carrycot, plus its going to be a summer baby, dont really need big carrycot i suppose! I think i have made my mind up on the Icandy one then!


----------



## elles28

Black or cream?? I am going to go with black cos I love the black/pink or black/blue cosytoes.....:happydance:


----------



## Jules

I am going to get the black one, and it depends on what i get told at the 20 week scan whether i am having pink or blue!! although the one in the shop had the bright yellow one in it, and that looked lovely, especially for summer! Dont know whether i can hang on until 20 week scan tho to buy it so might opt for yellow!


----------



## Wobbles

Im with Tam

https://www.icandyuk.com/images/apple.gif

https://www.icandyuk.com/apple.htm

Love the pram - My OH loves the pram it looks good, feels good, light, small advantages like EASY changing the seats, car seat go in within a second, comfy, wheels clip off to get into car boots of needed (really easy clip on an off), fold quickly easily and back up easily also ....

I dunno just was a :thumpup: buy and have no intentions to change it as I see many doing when they become unsatisfied with their travel systems :D


----------



## reallytinyamy

I'm afraid I'm the ex mothercare assistant who thinks the majority of them are a waste of money. I have just been to mothercare and cannot believe the stuff they have, its so different from my day!!! OMG I don't sound like I'm 27 now do I!!:blush:


----------



## Firsttimer

awww he is gorgeous hun


----------



## xCherylx

I'm getting the Quinny Buzz, really lightweight and easy for me to use with car :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

All the prams that I've seen lately are lovely but I wouldn't give my pram up for the world


----------



## Tam

smartie said:


> I think we have decided to get the icandy apple! I am lucky in that there is a stockist in the town that I live as I believe they dont sell them online.

i-candy will not allow them to be sold online so there is no price competition and as they want to be sure of customer service. And proof of that: 

This is not a problem with the i-candy now but after having the pram for a few months and Alfie was growing, we had problems with the front wheels, once you stopped they would not manouvre, so you would have to lift the from of the pram to let them loose and then start to move - well we contacted i-candy as this was an obvious floor in the design. They told us no problem, contact who we bought the pram off and ask them to order you a new set of wheels, so we did. We recieved them no problem, they were solid and bigger. Now as some of you may be aware, they have bought out the i-candy pear, which obviously will be carrying more weight, so needed a slightly different design for the front wheels, well these wheels are now standard on the i-candy apple, making the i-candy perfect again. 

We also have had a reply within 24hrs every time we contacted them with enquiries about other products. They really do offer GREAT customer service!

I forgot to mention, we also have the carseat which clips into the main frame as easy as anything, so when out and using the car when Alfie was younger or even now for short trips, we just take the frame and carseat! x


----------



## AquaDementia

We purchased this yesterday:

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-3345670reg.jpg


----------



## Tilly

You've sold me the icandy for next time Tam lol. Lovely photos too.


----------



## Mrs-N

i went pram shopping yesterday and i saw the icandi apple( the one that can go to 4 wheels to 3 wheels) and the shop assistant said that this year they are putting the price up quite alot and u wont get the spare wheel to make it a 3 wheeled pram.
so u have to choose between a 3 wheeler or a 4 wheeler. 
x x


----------



## Kerry

Thanks girls,

Am defo going with the icandy Apple, going to see about it this weekend. Ohhh am so excited:happydance:

xx


----------



## Louisa K

I just couldn't decide on whether to go for the icandy apple or the quinny buzz :hissy: they're both pretty similar but in the end I went for the Quinny Buzz in black.

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:YKU4MlduJs8oNM:https://www.haggul.com/ProdImage/30%255C2356234.jpg

I love that I can pop the back wheels (which are pretty big) on and off in a flash, this makes the frame very compact and I can store it pretty much anywhere, at the moment its in my wardrobe :)

https://www.lilimay.com/images/maxi_cosi/cabriofix_penguin_sm.jpg

I love the maxi cosi car seat, it pops in and out of the quinny buzz frame nice and easy and it comes in lots of funky colours if you shop around, we got it in penguin.

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:qOH79xy_k3bd3M:https://www.autoteile-shop.de/images/Maxi-Cosi-2007/CabrioFix/klein/EasyBase.jpg

We also brought the easy base which always stays in your car and you literally pop the car seat in and out of the base. This means no messing around with seat belts every single time you go out in the car..

I haven't brought the dreami carry cot, still deciding whether to go for that or not.. Not sure if I will get much use out of it..

One down side, once I start using it I might find more, but the 'buzz box' which is a little storage bag which attaches to the buzz is pretty small and not suitable to use as a changing bag, so I'll have to go and buy a changing bag and they aren't cheap either.. 

Like most of this stuff !! 

Plus I want one that matches so might not be easy to find :dohh:


----------



## lady3

I like both of them, but on the Quinny I didn't see a basket for your things. Can you buy that separate?

Also, has the price and wheel change on the icandy already happened?


----------



## xCherylx

Yeah you can buy it seperate and it's really cheap :) Love the quinny, getting it next month XD


----------



## Louisa K

lady3 said:


> I like both of them, but on the Quinny I didn't see a basket for your things. Can you buy that separate?

It doesn't come with one but they do sell them. They do a few different types of shopping baskets, so you can choose which one is best for you.

I got the one that goes underneath it was 14.99

https://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:4QYjnvlagre4dM:https://bp0.blogger.com/_12BaH5hSzN8/RwE-hPpJDJI/AAAAAAAAADg/mYWWyyR8Eh8/s320/Quinny%2BBuzz%2BShopping%2BBasket.jpg


----------



## sophie

I went for the quinny buzz an it arrived on tuesday and i must say i love it, its so easy to use so light and it comes with everthing, i was so impressed, oh apart from the basket bit but i bought that seperate, i went for the carry cot too and i must say its fab, it came with a blanket as well!
Like u Louisa k i love the car seat!
I just cant wait to get Rio in it now :happydance:.
I do love the icandy as well though!
x


----------



## smartie

We put a deposit down for an icandy apple at the weekend and the SA was saying the wheel change is going to be from Feb and also that the inside of the carry cot will be chaning from black to white. Shops will be able to sell old stock with both sets of wheels until they're gone but new stock will only come with one set.

We reserved ours now as we wanted to be sure to get both sets of wheels and prefer the black inside, especially as not sure if the white inside will be washable


----------



## carys

Hello! I'm so glad I found you guys, you all seem to know what your talking about and I ain't got a clue which pram to buy!! 
I've just been looking at the icandy cherry and have fallen in love with it. I've noticed a lot of people are favouring the icandy apple and I am just wondering if anyone knows if the cherry is any good? (I really hope so cos it looks fab!!)
x


----------



## Hoping

I like the look of the Jane Carrera pro matrix cup travel system but haven't seen it in the flesh yet. Quite reasonable price though, and the baby seat reclines flat both in the car and also in the buggy frame so can be used like a pram and a buggy. Apparently, babies aren't supposed to spend more than 2 hours in the normal sitting up car seats, so this looks like a great option.


----------



## bex

I had the loola travel system with my son, it was really good but as he got a bit bigger it was quite heavy to get up and down kerbs. When he was 7 months we got the quinny zapp which is fantastic. It folds down really small and is so compact for getting around shops etc. 

This time round i've been looking at the bugaboo bee as it seems really lightweight and compact and from previous experience, the smaller the pushchair, the better. Will also get the maxi cosi car seat as it will fit the chassis of the bee and the zapp.


----------



## mama_g

I got a great deal when buying my daughter pram for my new grandson. I bought Smart stroller -a 3in1 pushchair from Little Devils Direct. It is similar to the Bugaboo Chamelion but a fraction of the price. It has excellent manouverabilty and came with free mama bag, raincover . Now all I need to do is buy a crib, any one any suggestions?

Thanx


----------



## sapphire20

Im going for the SilverCross Sleepover Classic I totally LOVE IT!! x


----------



## danni2609

Ive bought the quinny buzz too as its everything i need in a pram


----------



## passengerrach

im either going for silvercross 3d or the loola i think and theres another 1 i like but cant remember what its called lol


----------



## cybermum

I am thinking of going for the Skate by Mamas&Papas,Joolz or Pilko system,all from Mamas&Papas.


----------



## mummymadness

I was getting a slivecross 3D untill i read all the bad reviews , And the woman in teh shop told me stay away from it lol .
I have now baught that looks great and seems to push around well a Pliko Pramette . x.


----------



## scrubgrub

I'm going to get the Iglessina Zippy. I love that it's a one handle open and close, and like how it kinda looks like an umbrella, but it's sturdier. not too expensive either...


----------



## porkpie1981

ooooooooo im liking the icandy. 1 question about the car seat. I like the ones that have a base in the car so the seat just clips in. Can u get that?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont think so porkpie, ive not seen the bases for the icandy car seats.


----------



## porkpie1981

Arcanegirl said:


> I dont think so porkpie, ive not seen the bases for the icandy car seats.

ooooooooooooooooooo :cry: 

I was also looking at jane ones that the baby can lie flat and turned to the side. bet that doesnt fit my car


----------



## MUMOF5

porkpie1981 said:


> ooooooooo im liking the icandy. 1 question about the car seat. I like the ones that have a base in the car so the seat just clips in. Can u get that?

Maxi Cosi car seats fit the Icandy apple, and they do the easy click on bases, in both isofix and using the standard 3 point seatbelt. Ive just bought one, its soooo easy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

Well conacted maxi cosey and the base unit (both types ) dont feel in my car so all i can do now is use the normal seat with the belt


----------



## keldac

mummymadness said:


> I was getting a slivecross 3D untill i read all the bad reviews , And the woman in teh shop told me stay away from it lol .
> I have now baught that looks great and seems to push around well a Pliko Pramette . x.

I have just put a deposit on this and my 2 best friends also have the silvercross and have had no problems at all with it.


----------



## icculcaz

im getting the graco mojo stroller... dont see the point in spending a lot on a pram/ travel system... as got the tray and car seat from when ds was born and it fits onto it... also its lightweight, doesnt fold down to something that resmebles a tank, and is lightweight. sorted!


----------



## Dona

We are buying the Concord Neo in Black and Chillie, click here to see it

https://www.boohoobaby.co.uk/prod_show.asp?id=734

There is nothing I don't like about the system. xx


----------



## ScottishBaby

I bought the 3 wheeler Graco Excursion and it's arriving tomorrow!!!. It doesn't come with a carry cot but i'm buying a baby sling which will fit nicely in the underneath shopping basket, which means I have the luxury of hands free that you don't get with a carry cot. Best thing is, I got the travel system for 118 pounds, brand new from Babies R Us :)


----------



## cybermum

I can't remember if I have posted on here,preggy brain,LOL
But I have the Quinny Buzz with the carrycot and love it!


----------



## passengerrach

iv got the my4 from mothercare and i absolutely love it its brilliant iv got it in black and it looks even nicer in real life than u can see on the pics i would definatly reccomend this pram https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=48767031&mcb=core


----------



## Mrs Muggy

I ordered the Maxi Cosi Mura 3 Which is due tomorrow..I can't wait!
https://www.lullabynurseryware.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=17&products_id=1530


----------



## louise1302

ive bought the hauck infinity travel system it was only 280 for everything including the carrycot, carseat, buggy,raincovers x2,cosytoes, and change bag its red black and grey and gorgeous it was from kiddicare.com...free delivery too


----------



## dizzy duck

We have brought the Micralite Toro with carry cot, maxi cosi carseat and isofix base. This makes it a travel system. Its so light and folds really small with its own carry bag. I would defiantly recommend it someone looking for something light and small folding. Take care :hugs: XX

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/produ...?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=68112031&mcb=core


----------



## sharon_77

Has anyone bought the Obaby Zezu, it looks great, only cost around £260 for complete travel system, Ive seen it in the shop and its really light to push. Reviews on Kiddicare are great, just wanted some more advice.

Thanks

xx


----------



## aob1013

We are going for a Bugaboo Cameleon or Bee +


----------



## Bex1p

I'm opting for the Graco Symbio. Check out the little vids on the page...I just love the way you can flip the handle so it's forward or rear facing.

Got a demonstration in a store too, really easy to fold (with one hand) and manuvere and really lightweight.

https://www.symbiobygraco.co.uk/

If you shop around you can get it for between £450-£520 complete.


----------



## dobw386

I went for the Silvercross' Fizz Vogue, as I travel often and it is great for those purpose, actually it is made for it. It weighs less than 6 kg and is really practical.
I am a regular customer of Silvercross, the products are high-end class, and justify the fairly higher price in comparison to the others. 
They also offer a wide range of pushchairs to choose from, ordering is simple and delivery quick.


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Kerry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering what everyone else in buying and which ones are the best. It's so hard to choose.
> 
> Thanks Girls
> 
> xxxxxxx

:happydance: Hey!! I just ordered my pram last week and it was such an exciting time as I have been researching prams long before I got pregnant!! In my experience of constantly test driving them around the shops I loved the mamas and papas mpx ultima 9 in 1 it is sooooo sturdy and comfy looking for the baby, with it's deep pram and large hood to protect from pollution, in the end I chose this one I cant wait for it to arrive :happydance: other prams I found brilliant was the oyster in the black frame, the leather handle was bliss to test drive and it also looked so comfy, I also liked the silver cross freeway too though the mamas and papas was my favourite x


----------



## Pramaholic86

.


----------



## Cee108

Pramaholic86 said:


> dobw386 said:
> 
> 
> I went for the Silvercross' Fizz Vogue, as I travel often and it is great for those purpose, actually it is made for it. It weighs less than 6 kg and is really practical.
> I am a regular customer of Silvercross, the products are high-end class, and justify the fairly higher price in comparison to the others.
> They also offer a wide range of pushchairs to choose from, ordering is simple and delivery quick.
> 
> Do you work for them?Click to expand...

LoL! :winkwink:


----------



## Lady_Bee

I've gone with the Graco Fusio pramette. Didn't get the car seat that goes with it though - don't think that I will ever need to use it on the pram really, so I just got a Maxi Cosi as they are meant to be better car seats.

Choosing prams is SOOOOO HARD! It took me ages to figure out what I wanted/needed.

At first I really liked the Silver Cross 3D but was put off by the lack of parent-facing feature when the baby is in a sitting position. In the end I decided that feature is really a big deal for me! 

I was considering the SC Linear Freeway too, but the lady in the shop said they'd had a lot of returns on that because of various problems with it :S Actually she didn't seem too impressed with any of the Silver Cross models. Ah well. I still think that one is really nice though! 

But I'm feeling happy with my Graco Fusio, it's really easy to work and the frame is quite nice and light and it was on offer for only £199 - bonus. :)

If I had a lot of money to burn on a pram I might have considered some other models. Unfortunately some of them are just sooooooooooo expensive they weren't even worth looking at no matter how nice they are...


----------



## AmyandBump91

ive got the silvercross 3D xxx


----------



## Victoriaaa

I got the silvercross 3d with matchin carseat incase the little one nods off in the car then i can use it as a travel system. Im petite so its the perfect size for me...tried a graco one and it was a nightmare lol.


----------

